# weight of 55 gal tank



## equidae9854 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi guys, I used to be wingedjumper517, but the site wouldn't let me post with that username, so i had to create a new one. Anyways, my friend has a 55gal tank she's getting rid of, and I was just wondering... How much does an empty 55gal tank weigh, approx? I did some calculations based on online references of the tank's dimensions, volume, weight filled with water, and the weight of water per cubic feet at different temps (I know, I have no life) and it came out to be about 150lbs. Does that sound reasonalbe? I just want an estimate so I know who I should take with me to help load/unload it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, welcome back.
As it's empty, I think you had a wrong calculation. The online reference you said helped you to calculate the wight of the volume itself. As the tank waight is not much in comparision with the tank as the tank is full.
In this case, you may measure the thiickness of the glass, measure the square of all of the pieces of galesses, look up at your glass store how much a (eg 1m^2 of glass wight) then multiply up.
btw, what is that for?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

The tank is not very heavy empty. My g/f and I just moved mine this evening, as we have several times before, so all you should need is two people of average strenght to get it done.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Just guesstimating because I toted one around last week or so, approx 50ish pounds. Give or take.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

blixem said:


> Just guesstimating


LOL Blixem


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*tank weight*

According to the All-Glass catalog, an empty 55 gallon tank weighs 78 pounds. Of course, acrylic tanks weigh a bit less, but I don't think I've ever heard of one that big for acrylic.
And full, it weighs about 625, depending on how much gravel, rocks, decorations and other equipment is loaded onto/into it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Make sure you dont move the tank with gravel and such in it. You risk poping the seals or cracking the glass on the bottom of the tank. 

2 people meaning you and someone else will be more than enough to move a 55 gallon. Because of the size it can be rough on one person but not impossible. Ive done it a few times.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I once moved a 50 gal tank (now for the turts) alone... so 2 ppl are enough


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep I move my 55 without any help, but not for very long distances since its so hard to walk with it. I'd say its 70lbs or so. Filled it is at least 500lbs.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I lift my 300g tank alone, big deal!...............................................................................................................................................With a folk lift truck.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol cichlid man


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup not too bad to move it unless you have 50lbs of gravel in it like I did then its a tad bit heavy!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I lift my 300g tank alone, big deal!...............................................................................................................................................With a folk lift truck.


The hard part is getting the fork lift into the basement.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> what about out of the basement?


Your right Having it fall through the floor is easy. I guess you could get a bigger forklift down there to lift the first one out.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That would be with the wrecking ball and crane. LOL


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha yall are funny


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The sad part is by the time the tank is in the basement there is not much house left.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hey as long as its in there, dont worry about the house....you can build it again....the important thing is the tank :lol:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, some of my fish are priceless! But I would probably aviod the folklift truck altogether and just have a heated swimming pool out back and not add any chlorine.
Mind you, I wouldn't risk taking a dip with my gars in there, maybe I should feed them fresh fish instead of worms!LOL.


----------

